# The "Lawn Tractor" is 50 years young....



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

And the rest is History.....

http://www.southbendtribune.com/sto...20041107-sbt-MICH-F1-Riding_ingenuity__in.sto

He had no idea what he was starting.....


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Wow! Talk about American ingenuity & perseverance. That's a great story about the birth of an industry (& eventually a hobby for some).

Good find Greg!

Angel


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Greg
Jay_Nj posted this over on GW. Seems whoever wrote the article didn't do much research. Check out Bolens' history, and I'm sure there are others older than the 50's.
http://jacqueslacasse.tripod.com/Bolens/History/bolens_history.htm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well that may be the start of Wheel horse, but there were others. Got me a 1944 Gravely sitting in the shed.


----------

